# Samsung Galaxy Tab S7 4G under warranty



## Haze127 (May 9, 2021)

*Model number:SM-T875
Details:Samsung Galaxy Tab S7 LTE 128GB 6GB Ram Bill box available.Device is in prestine condition
Date of purchase:23-9-2020
Reason for sale:Need money
Warranty details:Till 23-9-2021
Expected Price:45000
Location of Seller:Hyderabad
ShippingTDC but i prefer in hand deal

Images attached



https://imgur.com/a/rRR3qfI

*


----------



## TheSloth (May 9, 2021)

: D got changed to  without space in between them.
its DTDC
There should be some symbol which changes texts to smiley, like ~ or # in Whatsapp.


----------



## Haze127 (May 9, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> : D got changed to  without space in between them.
> its DTDC
> There should be some symbol which changes texts to smiley, like ~ or # in Whatsapp.


I know bro sorry for the typo


----------



## TheSloth (May 9, 2021)

Don't say sorry. No problem. I corrected it for the people who come looking for the tab


----------

